# هل توافق على حكم الاعدام او لا توافق ولماذا ؟



## Rasha_4 j c (10 مايو 2013)

*سلام ملك السلام مع الجميع :flowers::flowers:*

*اخواني واخواتي منتدى الكنيسة الكرام *

*طبعا كلنا عارفين ان في بعض الدول تؤيد حكم الاعدام وتطبقه مثل الصين والدول العربية وبعض الولايات في امريكا ... وفي بعض الدول لاتؤيد حكم الاعدام ولا تطبقه مثل اوروبا *

*انا عن نفسي أؤيد حكم الاعدام ... لأن عشان الشخص لو عطيناه سجن ورجع للمجتمع مرة ثانية يمكن يرتكب نفس الجريمة وما يتوب عن جرائمه... فأحسن شيء الاعدام معاه هذا الشخص الي يكون تاجر مخدرات او مغتصب اطفال او مجرم قاتل يقتل الناس *


*وابي اعرف شنو رأيكم انتو لو سمحتو بهذا الموضوع هل تؤيدون حكم الاعدام ولا ما تؤيدونه وشنو السبب مع كلا الحالتين الرفض او القبول ؟؟؟*


*وشنو رأي المسيحية من الكتاب المقدس حول موضوع حكم الاعدام للمجرم ؟؟؟ هل يليق او لا يليق ؟؟*

*انا بإنتظار تفاعلكم مع الموضوع*

*وسلامتكم :flowers::flowers: *





​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مايو 2013)

انا شخصيا ضد احكام الاعدام بشدة , انا شايفه ان مش من حق حد ينهى حياة حد تانى 
فيه بدائل للاعدام زى السجن مدى الحياة وده مٌطبق فعلا


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

*ضد الاعدام، ليه؟ علشان ياما ناس حكم عليها بالاعدام ظلم، حكم الاعدام مش حاجة سهلة، مش حكم والسلام. دي حياة. انت بالاعدام بتحرم اهله وناسه منه للأبد، يتيتم اولاد، بترمل ست او راجل. 

في بديل وهو السجن مدى الحياة مع الاشغال الشاقة. اعتقد دي عقوبة اقوى من الاعدام.

في العهد القديم كان هنالك احكام اعدام، لكن لازم نضعها في اطارها التاريخي، ولمن جاء العهد الجديد واصبحت المسيحية ديانة عالمية، فتركت امر القوانين لسلطات الدولة، وده يتبلور في قول المسيح " اعطي ماللقيصر للقيصر وما لله لله "*


----------



## bent el noor (10 مايو 2013)

انا ضد احكام الاعدام 
فكرة صعبة قوى ان حد يموت حد تانى  بيده 
انا مع راي   روز
السجن كفايه طول الحياه 
وكمان انا متاكدة ان ربنا بيسمع صراخ الدم للى  اتقتل ظلم
وبياخد حقه


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماهو انت لما تسجنه مؤبد تحرمه من اهله.. وبتعتبر مراته معلقه تقريبا وبيعتبرو الابناء يتامى




*لمن تسجنه مؤبد، بيقدر اهله يزروه واولاده ويشقوا عليه مرة مرة، بالنسبة لمراته، فدى يرجع لقوانين الدولة. لكنها لو مسيحية فلا اعتقد انها تقدر تطلقه. اه وكمان، في بعض الدول، تقدر الزوجة او الزوج يزور السجين وتكون زيارات خاصة تصل الى يوم كامل في غرفة خاصة ليهم، بحكم انهم متجوزين، لا كاميرات ولا حرس حفاظا على الخصوصية. *


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ودي تبقى عيشه؟



*الزواج في المسيحية سر عظيم، ويعلن كلا الزوجين ولائهما للاخر، هو الزواج بس في ايام الهنى والغنى و في ايام التعس والألم منعرفش بعض. ليه الجواز من اصله. الرب قال انه لمن الرجل والمرأة يتجوزا يصيروا جسد وروح واحد. 

لمن الست عاوزة تتجوز لازم تعرف انها يتبدا حياة جديده، فيها ايام حلوة متل العسل وايام مرة ولازم تبقى مع جوزها في كلا الحالتين. ونفس الكلام يمشي على الرجل.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مايو 2013)

طبعا ضد الإعدام و بشده كمان.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2013)

*مع الاعدام طبعا

*


----------



## kawasaki (10 مايو 2013)

انا ضد الاعدام 
انا كنت باشوفه بعنيه زمان المسمي ب((القصاص الشرعي))​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2013)

*السؤال لينا 
كاعضاء منتدي الكنيسه 
معتقدش ان في نص في الانجيل بيدعوا للقتل او العنف 
وانا اعتقد ان الاعدام بيقطع طريق التوبه 

واكبر مثال ان القاتل لو اتعدم 
مكنش هيبقي عندنا القديس موسي الاسود ولا شاول 

ومكنش السيد المسيح شفي ودن الجندي اللي كان بيقبض عليه 
 المسيحيه تسامح 
ودعوه لطريق التوبه 
مش دعوه ذهاب فقط لطريق الهلاك 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (10 مايو 2013)

*قبل أن يعدم الشخص لابد ان يعدم المجتمع الذى وصله الى هذه المرحلة*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (11 مايو 2013)

طبعا انا ضد حكم الاعدام 
مش الانسان هو التى بأمره انهاء حياة الانسان 
ولكن لابد ان يكون هناك عقاب رادع للحفاظ على امن المجتمع فيكون البديل السجن مدى الحياة


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

أنا مش عارف ليه دايماً نخلط الكتاب المقدس بالأحكام المدنية من جهة الحياة المسيحية وكلام الرب يسوع، لأن الحكم في المجتمع بيتم عن طريق القضاء وليس عن طريق كل إنسان على حده وذلك لحفظ المجتمع، ربما لا يكون هناك عدل 100% وده بسبب أحياناً عدم الالتزام بالتدقيق في الأحكام أو التسرع في الحكم، لكن لا نقدر أن نتكلم على حكم مدني من جهة الحياة في المسيح وموضوع التوبة، لأن الإعدام أحياناً يكون مهم لأن المبدأ من قتل يُقتل، وهذا حكم قضائي حسب الكتاب المقدس الذي حدده الله في المجتمع منذ القديم وهذا واضح في العهد القديم ولا نقدر أن نقول اصل كان له ظروفه وملابساته، وليس معنى أن الرب يسوع أتى ليكون للخاطي رجاء وحياة باسمه، أن لا يتم القصاص في المجتمع بشكل عادل، لأن ليس كل إنسان سيتوب أو سيكف عن جرمه لأن من منا سيتأكد أن هذا سيكف عن جرائمه لو كانت ثابته عليه فيعلاً !!! والقضاء هنا لا يأخذ مكان الله ولكن القضاء هو من الله أعطاه للإنسان لأجل الحكم على الجرائم والقديس بولس نفسه قال: [ فأن الحُكام ليسوا خوفاً للأعمال الصالحة بل للشريرة، أفتُريد أن لا تخاف السلطان أفعل الصلاح فيكون لك مدح منه.لأنه خادم الله للصلاح ولكن أن فعلت الشرّ فخف لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثاً إذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشرّ ] (رومية 13: 3و 4)
.. 
كما لا ينبغي أن نخلط الأمور فليس كل قضاء ظالم وليس كل قضاء عادل.. المشكلة في التسرع في الأحكام أو تلفيق الدليل من النيابة أو شهود زور لأسباب عدة قد تكون سياسية أو لأي سبب آخر، لكن ليس معنى هذا أن نقول أنه لا ينبغي أن يوجد إعدم أو حتى يوجد، لأن هذا الحُكم لا يُقام عبثاً، وللقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم مقاله مطولة عن مثل تلك الأمور في الحق طبعاً وليس حسب الظُلم...

وعلى فكرة هناك حادثة شهيرة انا أذكرها ولكن لا أذكر أنهي ولاية، وهي من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التي لا تؤمن بالإعدام، المهم كان هناك شخص مجرم قتل بعض الأطفال بعد أن زنى معهم وبعد ذلك قطع جثثهم ليتخلص منها، المهم اكتُشف امره واتحكم عليه مؤبد، وبعد عدة شهور استطاع الهرب من السجن والاختفاء ومن ثمَّ باشر نشاطة مرة أخرى وخطف وقتل أكثر مما قتل سابقاً بعد أن زنى مع الأطفال، وقد تم قتله في صراع مع الشرطة دام عدة ساعات... لذلك ليس كل حكم بالإعدام خاطئ كما أنه ليس صحيح... فبلاش نحكم حسب فكرنا المسيحي بدون النظر للمجتمع، لأن المسامحة لا تنفع في التطبيق العملي في المجتمع ككل، هي تنفع لمسيحي حقيقي أو داخل الكنيسة من جهة القضاء الكنسي وليس من جهة القضاء المدني نهائياً، وعموماً الأحكام التي حسب العاطفة دائماً ما تضرّ المجتمع والناس..

*ملحوظة صغيرة: *مش دايماً المجتمع مسئول عن كل جريمة، وحتى لو مسئول بسبب الفقر أو غيره، فأن هذا ليس عذر ليتم القتل أو غيرها من الأمور التي تستدعي الجريمة التي توصل الإنسان للإعدام، ربما المجتمع يجعل الناس تدخل في ثورة على حاكم أو غيره وهذا ليس فيه خطأ، لكن الخطأ في الجريمة مهما ما كان المجتمع ظالم، لكن ليس للناس ذنب ليتم التعدي عليهم سواء بالسرقة أو القتل، أو اي جريمة من الجرائم مهما ما كانت الدوافع والأسباب...
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

*ضده طبعا ...... من يسلب أحد الحياة لابد أن يكون له القدرة على أعطائها ..... 

ثم ماذا لو أكتشفنا أن الشخص كان برئ ....... هذه دموية بشرية مرفوضة *


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2013)

الاعدام دا حكم مدنى مش دينى يعنى حق الدوله 
والمسيحيه مالهاش علاقه بيه  
ولو طبقنا المسيحيه يبقى من لطمك على خدك الايمن حول له الايسر


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

أنا بس عايز اسأل سؤال:
ماذا لو اعترف واحد على جريمته واشار إليها والنيابة والمحكمة تأكدت تاكيد قاطع أن فلان قاتل، زي الحادثة الموجودة في عن طفلة تم اغتصابها وخنقها واعتراف الجاني بعد مواجهته مع النيابة، هل يتم الحكم عليه مؤبد ويترك، فهل من حق أي إنسان يقتل إنسان آخر ويعلي جريمته جداً جداً، نتركه ونقول لا يصح أن يُحكم عليه بالإعدام !!! [ من قتل بهيمة يعوض عنها ومن قتل إنساناً يُقتل ] (لاويين 24: 21)​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أنا بس عايز اسأل سؤال:
> ماذا لو اعترف واحد على جريمته واشار إليها والنيابة والمحكمة تأكدت تاكيد قاطع أن فلان قاتل، زي الحادثة الموجودة في عن طفلة تم اغتصابها وخنقها واعتراف الجاني بعد مواجهته مع النيابة، هل يتم الحكم عليه مؤبد ويترك، فهل من حق أي إنسان يقتل إنسان آخر ويعلي جريمته جداً جداً، نتركه ونقول لا يصح أن يُحكم عليه بالإعدام !!! [ من قتل بهيمة يعوض عنها ومن قتل إنساناً يُقتل ] (لاويين 24: 21)​



*هذه شريعة العهد القديم ....... شريعة عهد النعمة أن لا نطفئ فتيلة مدخنة ..... ولندع للإنسان فرصة للتوبة .... فيما سيعطيه له الرب أيام ليعيشها ....*


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

أخي الحبيب هذه ليست شريعة المجتمع والله حينما قال هذا لم يقوله على المستوى الشخصي للناس، بل على مستوى المجتمع ولازال القانون ساري إلى اليوم بل وليوم مجيئه، وهذه ليست فتيلة مدخنة ولا قصبة مرضوضة، ولو تُرك المجتمع بهذه الصورة سيقلب لفوضى عارمة، والكل سيقتل كيف ما شاء ليُسجن، لأن لو تركنا كل واحد يفعل كما شاء فسيخرب المجتمع والقاضي لا يحكم عبثاً، ولا يحمل القضاء عبثاً، لأن الرسول نفسه قال أن يحترم الإنسان السلاطين الفائقة والقديس بطرس قال أن لا يحاكم مسيحي على أساس أنه قاتل أو فاعل شرّ، فالعهد الجديد عهد النعمة والتوبة فعلاً، لكنه لم ولن يلغي القضاء العادل الذي وضع من الله لحكم المجتمع، فحكم الإعدام عادل لمن يقتل إنسان، لأن ليس من حق إنسان ان قتل إنسان، ومن قتل يُقتل حتى لو في العهد الجديد، وهنا لا نتكلم عن الكنيسة والقانون الذي في داخلها بل قانون مجتمع، وقانون العالم، لأن ليس لدى أحد يقين ان فلان سيتوب أو ينصلح حاله، ثم كيف يترك قاتل وسط المجتمع، والقانون نفسه فرق بين القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، وبين القتل الخطأ... عموماً أشكرك على تفاعلك الدائم، وهنا ستختلف الاراء لكن الأحكام لن تتغيرن وبعض الولايات التي منعت حكم الإعدام بدات تعيد نظر في الموضوع، بسبب المشاكل التي تفشت في المجتمع بشكل غير طبيعي، كن معافي
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أخي الحبيب هذه ليست شريعة المجتمع والله حينما قال هذا لم يقوله على المستوى الشخصي للناس، بل على مستوى المجتمع ولازال القانون ساري إلى اليوم بل وليوم مجيئه، وهذه ليست فتيلة مدخنة ولا قصبة مرضوضة، ولو تُرك المجتمع بهذه الصورة سيقلب لفوضى عارمة، والكل سيقتل كيف ما شاء ليُسجن، لأن لو تركنا كل واحد يفعل كما شاء فسيخرب المجتمع والقاضي لا يحكم عبثاً، ولا يحمل القضاء عبثاً، لأن الرسول نفسه قال أن يحترم الإنسان السلاطين الفائقة والقديس بطرس قال أن لا يحاكم مسيحي على أساس أنه قاتل أو فاعل شرّ، فالعهد الجديد عهد النعمة والتوبة فعلاً، لكنه لم ولن يلغي القضاء العادل الذي وضع من الله لحكم المجتمع، فحكم الإعدام عادل لمن يقتل إنسان، لأن ليس من حق إنسان ان قتل إنسان، ومن قتل يُقتل حتى لو في العهد الجديد، وهنا لا نتكلم عن الكنيسة والقانون الذي في داخلها بل قانون مجتمع، وقانون العالم، لأن ليس لدى أحد يقين ان فلان سيتوب أو ينصلح حاله، ثم كيف يترك قاتل وسط المجتمع، والقانون نفسه فرق بين القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، وبين القتل الخطأ... عموماً أشكرك على تفاعلك الدائم، وهنا ستختلف الاراء لكن الأحكام لن تتغيرن وبعض الولايات التي منعت حكم الإعدام بدات تعيد نظر في الموضوع، بسبب المشاكل التي تفشت في المجتمع بشكل غير طبيعي، كن معافي
> ​



*هناك مجتمعات لا توجد بها عقوبة إعدام لن تجد فيها ما نراه فى مجتمعاتنا الدموية المؤيدة لحكم الأعدام من جرائم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هذه ليست فتيلة مدخنة ولا قصبة مرضوضة
> 
> ​



*سامحنى ....... الرب فقط ...... هو من يستطيع إطلاق هذا الحكم ..... *


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سامحنى ....... الرب فقط ...... هو من يستطيع إطلاق هذا الحكم ..... *



أخي الحبيب وأبي الفاضل، أنا لا أحكم على القلب والضمير أنا باتكلم عن أن الكلام هنا كان على الضعف مش عن القتل بقساوة قلب وعن تدبير وقصد ونية مبيته، لأنه كما أن الرب هو من يحكم في القلب هكذا نحن لا نستطيع أن نحل أحد او نربطه بسبب الدم وحكم القضاء، لأن الكتاب المقدس لم يلغي أحكام القضاء في العهد القديم بسبب عهد النعمة، لأن كل ما قاله الرب يخص الكنيسة وليس المجتمع ومن الخطأ أننا نطبق على المجتمع ما قاله الرب بالنسبة لخلاص النفس، فالقضاء شيء لا علاقة له بأن نخلط الأمور مع بعضها البعض، لأننا لا نستطيع ان نقول أيضاً على قاتل أنه فتيلة مدخنة ولا قصبة مرضوضة لأن كما قلت أن الرب من يحكم، لذلك لا نستطيع ان نبرأ مذنب ولا نذنب بريء.. 

وأنا اتالكم عن معنى النص ولا اقصد احكم على أحد حكم مطلق بمعرفة الضمير ولا القلب، لأن سياق كلامي محدد يا أبي الحبيب، أقبل مني كل احترام ومحبة لشخصك العزيز جداً، كن معافي
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أخي الحبيب وأبي الفاضل، أنا لا أحكم على القلب والضمير أنا باتكلم عن أن الكلام هنا كان على الضعف مش عن القتل بقساوة قلب وعن تدبير وقصد ونية مبيته، لأنه كما أن الرب هو من يحكم في القلب هكذا نحن لا نستطيع أن نحل أحد او نربطه بسبب الدم وحكم القضاء، لأن الكتاب المقدس لم يلغي أحكام القضاء في العهد القديم بسبب عهد النعمة، لأن كل ما قاله الرب يخص الكنيسة وليس المجتمع ومن الخطأ أننا نطبق على المجتمع ما قاله الرب بالنسبة لخلاص النفس، فالقضاء شيء لا علاقة له بأن نخلط الأمور مع بعضها البعض، لأننا لا نستطيع ان نقول أيضاً على قاتل أنه فتيلة مدخنة ولا قصبة مرضوضة لأن كما قلت أن الرب من يحكم، لذلك لا نستطيع ان نبرأ مذنب ولا نذنب بريء..
> 
> وأنا اتالكم عن معنى النص ولا اقصد احكم على أحد حكم مطلق بمعرفة الضمير ولا القلب، لأن سياق كلامي محدد يا أبي الحبيب، أقبل مني كل احترام ومحبة لشخصك العزيز جداً، كن معافي
> ​



*شاول ........ كم شخص شارك فى قتله ......؟؟؟؟
اريانوس ....... كم قتل من شهداء اقباط مصر ...؟؟؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

قضايا كتير اتحكم على ناس فيها بالاعدام وبعدين طلعوا ابرياء 
فيه فيلم اسمه  Life of David Gale بيحكى عن واحد كان ضد احكام الاعدام لدرجة انه عمل تمثيلية جريمة هو وتلميذة عنده على اساس انه اغتصبها وقتلها وهو معملش كده , واتقدم للمحاكمة واتعدم فعلا وهو اصلا برئ وكانت فكرته انه يوصل رسالة للمسئولين عن بشاعة احكام الاعدام


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شاول ........ كم شخص شارك فى قتله ......؟؟؟؟
> اريانوس ....... كم قتل من شهداء اقباط مصر ...؟؟؟
> *



ابي الحبيب ما علاقة هذا بذاك، نحن لا نلغي أن الإنسان ممكن يتوب، لكن هذا يستحيل يكون قضاء مجتمع، لأن هؤلاء تابوا فهل كل قاتل سيتوب !!! من اين لنا أن نعرف هذا، ولو المجتمع تمسك بهذا كيف يكون حاله !!! هذا خلط في الأمور أبي الحبيب، أحنا هنا بنتكلم عن حكم قضاء في مجتمع وليس عن إنسان سيتوب أم لن يتوب، هؤلاء تابوا وماذا عن الذين لم يتوبوا !!! وهل كل قاتل أو سارق.. الخ من المؤكد انه سيتوب !!! وهل سنقول للمجتمع لا تحاكم أحد أتركهم ربما يتوبون مثل هؤلاء الذين تابوا !!! وهل من قتل طفل ومثل بجثته وزنى من المؤكد انه سيتوب !!! طبعاً ممكن يتوب وممكن لأ لكن هذا لا يمكن أن يكون قانون، لأن من تاب وآمن على مر التاريخ ليس بالكم الهائل الذي نقول انه قانون، فالله هو وحده من يعرف القلوب ولكننا لم ولن نعرف لذلك القانون سيظل هو القانون، ونحن لم ولن نحكم في الضمير والقديس بولس نفسه اللي ساعد على القتل مع أن هذه كانت نزعة يدينة حسب ما كانت عنده غيره كما قال هو نفسه، وايضاً الحكام الذين تسببوا في الشهادة للناس ظلماً هذا يعتبر شيء آخر، فالقديس بولس نفسه قال: [ فأن الحُكام ليسوا  خوفاً للأعمال الصالحة بل للشريرة، أفتُريد أن لا تخاف السلطان أفعل  الصلاح فيكون لك مدح منه.لأنه خادم الله للصلاح ولكن أن فعلت الشرّ فخف  لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثاً إذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشرّ ]  (رومية 13: 3و 4).. أقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

*طبعا مع أحترامى لكافة الآراء التى طُرحت 
قبل ان نرد على السؤال علينا أن نسأل أنفُسنا ... 
ماذا لو ان شخصاً تربص بأبنك
أستوقفه ( ثّبته ) سرقه ثم قتله ( جناية عقوبتها إعدام ) 
ما هو شعورك ؟ - هل يكفيه السجن ؟
لو كنت والد " طالب السويس " الذى قتله الهمج وهو يجلس مع خطيبته
يرسم معها أحلام مستقبل آت ...ثم يُغتال لسبب تافة  
ما هو شعورك وقد حُكِمَ على الجُناة بالسجن 15 سنة فقط ؟!!
ملحوظة مهمة جداً : القتل بالسلاح الأبيض ( نصف المدة )
يعنى هيخرجوا بعد سبعة سنوت ونصف ..!!!!
أية رأيك ؟؟ - أبنك ( فى عز شبابه ) أزهقت روحه وقاتله يمرح فى السجن 
ربما بيلعب كورة – وشطرنج وكوتشينة ودموينو – وبيتفرج على ماتشات الكورة 
ربما تم تصنيعه ويتقاضى 600 جنيها شهريا
ربما يتاجر بالمخدرات تحت سمع وبصر وموافقة رئيس مباحث السجن
أنا نقلت الصورة وأدعو كل أب أن يضع نفسه مكان والد طالب الهندسة السويسى !! 
ثم يُجيب على السؤال​*


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> قضايا كتير اتحكم على ناس فيها بالاعدام وبعدين طلعوا ابرياء
> فيه فيلم اسمه  Life of David Gale بيحكى عن واحد كان ضد احكام الاعدام لدرجة انه عمل تمثيلية جريمة هو وتلميذة عنده على اساس انه اغتصبها وقتلها وهو معملش كده , واتقدم للمحاكمة واتعدم فعلا وهو اصلا برئ وكانت فكرته انه يوصل رسالة للمسئولين عن بشاعة احكام الاعدام



خلاص يا أختي هاقتنع واسلم بكلامكم أن حكم الإعدام شيء بشع، وسنترك من اعتدى على الأطفال ومثل بجثثهم ومن قتل أناس أبرياء ومجرمي الحرب... الخ لأن هذا ليس ببشاعة حكم الإعدام، وسنعمل بمبدأ الله يسامحكم على ما اقترفوا، وان اقترفوه مرة أخرى وأخرى نتركهم لحالهم ونصيغ قانون ليتم سجنهم فقط، وان قتلوا حتى داخل السجن او هربوا حتى ورجعوا لنفس ذات الخطأ عينه، نتركهم أو ربما نسجنهم سجن فردي، أو ربما يطلع هذا بشع أيضاً ولا نسجنهم.. ونصلي أن ربنا يعين المجتمع بقى ويحتمل هذا كله ... النعمة معك
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا مع أحترامى لكافة الآراء التى طُرحت
> قبل ان نرد على السؤال علينا أن نسأل أنفُسنا ...
> ماذا لو ان شخصاً تربص بأبنك
> أستوقفه ( ثّبته ) سرقه ثم قتله ( جناية عقوبتها إعدام )
> ...



*بنفس المنطق سأسألك ...... ماذا سيكون موقفك لو كان القاتل هو ابنك .....؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

الصورة صعبة يا استاذ عبود , الصورة فعلا صعبة زى ما حضرتك قولت 
وفعلا الواحد بيتخيل لو ده حصل بعد الشر مع فرد من افراد اسرته هيكون شعوره ايه 
مرة واحدة كانت بتشتغل معايا قالتلى انا مع احكام الاعدام وضد السجن مدى الحياة , قولتلها ليه كده طيب ؟ قالتلى يعنى واحد سفاح وقاتل يدخل السجن مدى الحياة ويعيش وياكل ويشرب عادى ؟ ويصرفوا عليه كمان ؟ ده مش عدل 

بس من رأيى انا القتل مقابل القتل مش حل للمشكلة ولا هيرجع اللى راح 
والانسان اللى يحس بأرتياح لان القاتل اللى قتل حد من افراد اسرته اتقتل او اتعدم يعنى , يبقا فيه مشكلة ( انا بتكلم مسيحيا ) مش مفروض المسيحى يفرح بموت حد تانى مهما كان الشخص ده طبعا ده صعب , ومحتاج معونة الهيه 
وكمان انا بشوفها من ناحيتين , ناحية ان مش من حق حد ينهى حياة حد تانى 
الحاجة التانية ان فيه ناس كتير بتبقا بريئة وبتاخد اعدام ظلم وفيه قاضايا سمعت عنها قبل كده بالشكل ده 

الموضوع مٌركب زى ما حضرتك قولت , مش سهل ومحتاج لقوة ومعونة خاصة لاسرة المجنى عليه , علشان ميحسوش بالغل ده


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

الموضوع ليس عدم تطبيق الاحكام 
لكن هل من الضروره حكم الاعدام
كلا .... لا توجد اي ضروره فالهدف هو خلاص المجتمع من المجرم ومعاقبته .. واذا كان بالامكان اصلاحه حسب جريمته
اما دينيا
رب المجد بوضوح رفض مبدا العين بالعين والسن بالسن وهذا هو توجه القضاء المدني باغلب الدول فالقاتل يقتل والسارق تقطع يده او يسجن حسب سرقته ..وهكذا باقي الاحكام على نفس المبدا.... العين بالعين والسن بالسن


----------



## thebreak-up (11 مايو 2013)

مع كل الاحترام لمن يدعم عقوبة الاعدام. 

*لماذا نسمي أنفسنا مسيحيين إن كنا سندع مشاعرنا وغضبنا يحكم قراراتنا؟.

لماذا ننسى وصية الرب، باركوا لاعنيكم، صلوا لأجل مضهدينكم وأحبوا أعدائكم. هل نطبق هذه الوصية على أعداء خياليين لكن عندما نقف أمام عدو حقيقي ننساها. 

لا اعني بذلك أن نمنع العقاب على القاتل والمغتصب، او اننا نشجع عمله القذر، لكن مسامحتنا له على الاقل هي بترك فرصة أمامه للتوبة. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ابي الحبيب ما علاقة هذا بذاك، نحن لا نلغي أن الإنسان ممكن يتوب، لكن هذا يستحيل يكون قضاء مجتمع، لأن هؤلاء تابوا فهل كل قاتل سيتوب !!! من اين لنا أن نعرف هذا، ولو المجتمع تمسك بهذا كيف يكون حاله !!! هذا خلط في الأمور أبي الحبيب، أحنا هنا بنتكلم عن حكم قضاء في مجتمع وليس عن إنسان سيتوب أم لن يتوب، هؤلاء تابوا وماذا عن الذين لم يتوبوا !!! وهل كل قاتل أو سارق.. الخ من المؤكد انه سيتوب !!! وهل سنقول للمجتمع لا تحاكم أحد أتركهم ربما يتوبون مثل هؤلاء الذين تابوا !!! وهل من قتل طفل ومثل بجثته وزنى من المؤكد انه سيتوب !!! طبعاً ممكن يتوب وممكن لأ لكن هذا لا يمكن أن يكون قانون، لأن من تاب وآمن على مر التاريخ ليس بالكم الهائل الذي نقول انه قانون، فالله هو وحده من يعرف القلوب ولكننا لم ولن نعرف لذلك القانون سيظل هو القانون، ونحن لم ولن نحكم في الضمير والقديس بولس نفسه اللي ساعد على القتل مع أن هذه كانت نزعة يدينة حسب ما كانت عنده غيره كما قال هو نفسه، وايضاً الحكام الذين تسببوا في الشهادة للناس ظلماً هذا يعتبر شيء آخر، فالقديس بولس نفسه قال: [ فأن الحُكام ليسوا  خوفاً للأعمال الصالحة بل للشريرة، أفتُريد أن لا تخاف السلطان أفعل  الصلاح فيكون لك مدح منه.لأنه خادم الله للصلاح ولكن أن فعلت الشرّ فخف  لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثاً إذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشرّ ]  (رومية 13: 3و 4).. أقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز
> ​



*سامحنى ...... فلست بقادر على فهمك ..... لكنى مقتنع بشيئ واحد .... لو لم تتحول محبتنا للآخر لأفعال ...... سنكون عابدى أوثان ..... هذه هى قناعتى .... وهذا ما أحاول أن أحياه ..... دون أن أحاول فرضه على غيرى*


----------



## thebreak-up (11 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> مع كل الاحترام لمن يدعم عقوبة الاعدام.
> 
> *لماذا نسمي أنفسنا مسيحيين إن كنا سندع مشاعرنا وغضبنا يحكم قراراتنا؟.
> 
> ...



*لا تقولوا لي لماذا ندخل المسيحية والكتاب المقدس في الموضوع، إن كنا لن نطبق تعاليم المسيح في مواقف مثل هذه، هل نطبقها فقط عندما تكون في صالحنا. 

الرب قال، لا تنتقموا، لي النقمة انا أجازي.  لا تنتقموا، لا تنتقموا، لا تنتقموا. إن كنا سوف نتنقم فنحن نشكك في عدالة الله. *


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

يا جميل نحن لسنا هنا نحاكم أحد، نحن نتكلم على المجتمع، هل سنقول *للمجتمع *طبق أقوال المسيح !!! ازاي طيب !! احنا نبارك لاعنينا ونحبهم ونحترمهم لأننا مسيحيين فعلاً، ونقدر إنسانيتهم، ونصلي لأجلهم جداً، لكننا ندين الخطية ولا ننسى يوحنا المعمدان لما قال لا يحق لك، ولا الرب وما فعله مع الباعة في الهيكل وصنع سوطاً وضربهم وطردهم... 
طبعاً احنا مش هانعمل كده خالص، ولا يحق لنا، ولسنا جهة قضاء كمان، احنا بنتكلم عن القضاء مش عن المستوى الشخصي وهنا يأتي الخلط في الأمور، ولا نتكلم عن صالحنا الخاص، يا إخوتي لا تفهموا الأمور خطأ وندخل هذا في ذاك ونحكم أحكام متسرعة كل واحد فينا يحكم على الآخر لأنه لا يتفق معه في الرأي، مع أن هنا مش اختلاف في رأي دية قوانين لضبط المجتمع وليس الكنيسة هناك فرق كبير بين الاثنين عظيم !!!! [  فأن الحُكام ليسوا  خوفاً للأعمال الصالحة بل للشريرة، أفتُريد أن لا تخاف  السلطان أفعل  الصلاح فيكون لك مدح منه.لأنه خادم الله للصلاح ولكن أن  فعلت الشرّ فخف  لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثاً إذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من  الذي يفعل الشرّ ]  (رومية 13: 3و 4)​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بنفس المنطق سأسألك ...... ماذا سيكون موقفك لو كان القاتل هو ابنك .....؟؟؟*


*يقع تحت طائلة القانون مثله مثل أى شخص سواء عقوبة أعدام أو أى جريمة أخرى​*


Desert Rose قال:


> بس من رأيى انا *القتل مقابل القتل مش حل للمشكلة* ولا هيرجع اللى راح


*
لأ أنا مش باتكلم عن ( حل ) أنا با تكلم عن عقوبة 
لا يجب ان نترك المجتمع بلا عقوبات - والأعدام ضمنها 
بالنسبة ( مسيحياً ) أحنا بشر ...لينا مشاعر وأحاسيس بتختلف من شخص لآخر
واحد يغتصب أبنتى !!!! تقولى لى اعفو عنه ؟ ...سامحه ؟؟
دة شغل قديسين وأنا مش قديس ..
معلش يعنى آسف ...دة لو القانون ماجابليش حقى 
هدفنه حى .... أطلع بقى شرقى متخلف رجعى آخد فيه إعدام ...ما يهمنيش​*


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سامحنى ...... فلست بقادر على فهمك ..... لكنى مقتنع بشيئ واحد .... لو لم تتحول محبتنا للآخر لأفعال ...... سنكون عابدى أوثان ..... هذه هى قناعتى .... وهذا ما أحاول أن أحياه ..... دون أن أحاول فرضه على غيرى*



ابي الحبيب انا كنت باتكلم عن القضاء في المجتمع مش عن المسيحية ولا عن اشخاصنا، ولا عن أعداءنا، لأننا لسنا قضاة !!! محبة ايه يا ابي العزيز، المحبة في قلبنا تجاه الآخر موجوده لو كنا حقاً نحيا مسيحيين على مستوى الفعل وليس القول فقط، لكن القضاء في المجتمع شيء آخر تماماً يختلف عن أحكامنا من جهة الوصية التي تخص الإنسان الجديد في المسيح يسوع، ولا علاقة بالمحبة بالموضوع في القضاء بالنسبة للمجتمع، ما تحياة يا أبي صحيح جداً، لكننا هنا نتكلم عن أحكام القضاء في المجتمع وليس عن أشخاصنا احنا ولا حياتنا الشخصية ومحبتنا للآخر
لكن محبتنا لا تجعلنا أن نجد حرامي دخل ليسرقنا أو يسرق غيرنا ولا نسلمه للشرطة ليتم حكم القضاء العادل لكي لا يسرق غيرنا، والمحبة تجعلني لا أستهين بحياة الاخرين، فلو وجدت واحد سيقتل جاري سأمنعه، ولو واحد حاول يقتل أخي سأُقدم نفسي عوضاً عنه لو مش قدرت امنع القاتل، ولو وجدت فرصة سأُسلم القاتل للمحكمة، هذا ليس كراهية ولا ضد الوصية إنما حفظ المجتمع، بل سأُصلي من أجل القاتل مع إني سلمته للعدالة، اما بقى لو كان اضطهاد لأني مسيحي هنا لن أفعل شياً قط، بل سأُقدم نفسي بسرور لأن الرب يدافع عني وانا صامت حتى لو قتلني الآخر، أرجو ان لا يُفهم الكلام إلا في إطاره الصحيح، لأني لم ولن ألغي المحبة للآخرين على وجه الإطلاق، لأنها وصية المسيح رب الحياة للمسيحي وليس للمجتمع والقضاء في العالم الذي لا يعرف الله...

*آسف على الأخطاء الإملائية فقد تم التصحيح مع توضيح بعض الكلمات والعبارات. *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ابي الحبيب انا كنت باتكلم عن القضاء مش عن المسيحية ولا عن اشخاصنا، لأننا لسنا قضاة !!! محبة ايه يا ابي العزيز، المحبة في قلبنا تجاه الآخر موجوده لو كنا حقاً نحيا مسيحيين على مستوى الفعل وليس القول فقط، لكن القضاء في المجتمع شيء آخر تماماً، ولا علاقة بالمحبة بالموضوع، ما تحياة يا أبي صحيح جداً، لكننا نتكلم عن المجتمع وليس عن أشخاصنا احنا ولا حياتنا الشخصية ومحبتنا للاخر، لكن محبتنا لا تجعلنا أن نجد حرامي دخل ليسرقنا أو يسرق غيرنا ولا نسلمه للشرطة ليتم حكم القضاء العادل لكي لا يسرق فيرنا والمحبة تجعلني لا استهين بحياة الاخرين، فلو وجدت واحد سيقتل جاري سأمنعه، ولو واحد حاول يقتل أخي ساقدم نفسي عوضاً عنه لو مش قدرت امنع القاتل، ولو وجدت فرصة سأُسلم القاتل للمحكمة، هذا ليس كراهية إنما حفظ المجتمع، بل سأُصلي من أجل القاتل مع إني سلمته للعدالة، امنا بقى لو كان اضطهاد لأني مسيحي هنا لن افعل شياً بل ساقدم نفسي بسرور لأن الرب يدافع عني وانا صامت حتى لو قتلني الآخر، ارجو ان لا يُفهم الكلام إلا في إطاره الصحيح، لأني لم ولن ألغي المحبة للآخرين على وجه الإطلاق، لنها وصية المسيح رب الحياة للمسيحي وليس للمجتمع والقضاء في العالم الذي لا يعرف الله....
> ​



*إن كانت المسيحية مجرد فلسفة نُعجب بها دون أن تكون حياة معاشة .... فحينئذ سيكون الرب يسوع قد صُلب بلا فائدة ...... المسيحية التى افهمها هى حياة نحياها ... وليست دراسات ومجادلات .....*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مايو 2013)

انا مع الاعدام لانهم مجرمون
قتلوا وسرقوا وارهابوا الناس الابرياء
يستحقون اكثر من الاعدام
من يخطف الاطفال الابرياء
من يخطف البنات من يعتدى على الامنين
داخل الكنائس
يستحقون الاعدام


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إن كانت المسيحية مجرد فلسفة نُعجب بها دون أن تكون حياة معاشة .... فحينئذ سيكون الرب يسوع قد صُلب بلا فائدة ...... المسيحية التى افهمها هى حياة نحياها ... وليست دراسات ومجادلات .....*



فلسفة ايه ابي الحبيب !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ودراسات ايه !! ومُجادلات ايه !!! هل ترى ابي الحبيب أن المسيحية عندي مجرد دراسات وفلسفة ولغو كلام باطل !!! هل هنا تكلمت عن أي فلسفة أو حتى قصد ادخل في جدل !!! أنا باتكلم عن المجتمع المدني !!!! باعتذر لشخصك الحبيب أن كنت فهمتني خطأ خارج القصد الذي اتكلم فيه تماماً، لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يقع تحت طائلة القانون مثله مثل أى شخص سواء عقوبة أعدام أو أى جريمة أخرى​*
> *
> لأ أنا مش باتكلم عن ( حل ) أنا با تكلم عن عقوبة
> لا يجب ان نترك المجتمع بلا عقوبات - والأعدام ضمنها
> ...



ومن قال نمنع العقوبات
لو ابنك يعاني من مرض او عقده معينه او طيش او او او ...... وارتكب جريمة القتل 
هل توافق على اعدامه
او ستقول حرام ده غلط ده طايش ممكن ينصلح


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

اذا وافقنا على الاعدام فاين ذهبت تعاليم المسيح
هل قال خذو ما يعجبكم وما لا يعجبكم بالبحر


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> فلسفة ايه ابي الحبيب !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ودراسات ايه !! ومُجادلات ايه !!! هل ترى ابي الحبيب أن المسيحية عندي مجرد دراسات وفلسفة ولغو كلام باطل !!! هل هنا تكلمت عن أي فلسفة أو حتى قصد ادخل في جدل !!! أنا باتكلم عن المجتمع المدني !!!! باعتذر لشخصك الحبيب أن كنت فهمتني خطأ خارج القصد الذي اتكلم فيه تماماً، لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
> ​



اخي الحبيب لا تاخذ الموضوع بشكل شخصي 
المقصود اذا لم نطبق تعاليم المسيح بحياتنا وافكارنا وقراراتنا فكيف نكون ابنائه


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

اذا امنا بالمجتمع المدني عن مجتمعنا انصهرنا فيه وافكاره ونسينا من نحن


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

القضاء المدني اساساته تمتد الى عصر حمورابي الى زمن القوانين المكتوبه على مسلته الى عصر لاملامح له ولا دين ولا وجود الى الله


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

اذا وافقت على قتل من يقتل اصبحت مثله بنفس افكاره ودوافعه فما الذي يميزني عنه هو قتل وانا مثله ... اقتل


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

ليس من الممكن بسهوله ان نكون قديسيين 
لكن من الممكن بسهوله ان نكون مسيحيين


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

مين قال بس نسينا من نحن ايه علاقة هذا بذاك، وبعدين احنا مش ينقتل حد احنا بنتكلم عن القضاء مش كل واحد بيقتل أحد على وجه الإطلاق لأنه مكتوب لا تقتل، مع أن بالرغم انه مكتوب هذا، موسى والقضاء كان بيحكم على الناس بالقتل، لأن الله بيتكلم عن عدم قتل الإنساتن لأخيه الإنسان أما حكم القضاء تكلم عن أن القاتل يقتل والله لم يلغي الكلمات العشر وفي نفس الوقت لم يغلط القضاء ويليغية.. [ رجاء العودة لهذا اللنك http://www.burhanukum.com/article659.html ]

وانا مش باخد الموضوع من ناحية شخصية خالص، بس يا اخي الحبيب الموضوع تحول ليبقى فكر قصاد فكر مع أن لا علاقة هذا بذاك، وكان من يؤيد الحكم ضد المسيحة والمسيح والإنجيل وهذا غير صحيح على وجه الإطلاق... 
وازاي مكتوب علينا أن نخضع للرئاسات والآباء كلهم تكملوا أننا ينبغي ان نخضع للقانون ، فنحن لا نخلط الأمور ببعضها البعض ولا نقف ضد بعضنا البعض، لأن أحكام القضاء لضبط المجتمع والكل أخذ يتكلم عن الإنسان المسيحي الجديد في المسيح يسوع، فلماذا هذا الخلط في الأمور مع بعضها البعض، وهل ممكن المجتمع يفهم وصية المسيح الرب ويعيشها مهو لو عاش المجتمع كده ما كان هناك مشكلة من الأساس.. والرب نفسه لما كلموه عن الجزية قال اعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله... 
لكن كوننا نقول أن القضاء غلط والأحكام مش صح وندخل في هذا الجدل ونحشر فيه الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الرب يسوع وكأننا ننكر عمله، هذا خطر ولا يصح أن يكون على وجه الإطلاق، لأن من مع الحكم لا يتكلم عن الناحية المسيحية خالص بيتكلم عن ضبط المجتمع ككل، والمجتمع مش ميسحي ولا يعرفه، والقاتل والسارق والمجرم لا يعرف اللهن والهل واعلم هاتوب والا لأ دية مش بتعتنا احنا خالص ولا بتاعة المجتمع، ولو بنتكلم بقى اننا لازم مش تطبق الأحكام فلماذا نصر على محاكمة الإخوان والسلفيين ومن تعدى على الكنائس ومن قتل الناس وغيرهم، مع أن لازم دول نحبهم فعلاً !!! 
ولماذا البعض يتعدى عليهم بالكلام الجارح، مع أن دية بقى اساس المحبة، أن لا نتعدى على أحد ونرد شتيمة بشتيمة، وأليس بالأولى نترك كل هؤلاء دون ان يحاكموا، ولا نطالب بأي قصاص قضائي لأي أحد، اليس هذا يدعم الفوضى في المجتمع... 

أنا عموماً يعتبر هذا آخر تعليق اكتبه لأن كلامي يبدو غير واضح أمام الكل، لأن الحكم على الآخرين بدون معرفة القصد العام يحدث خلط عظيم ويدخلنا في جدل عقيم يسبب الدخول في جوانب أخرى لا يصح أن نتطرق إليها قط، لأني إلى الآن مش قادر افهم ايه علاقة هذا بذاك من جهة المجتمع ككل !!! أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير، النعمة تكون معكم كل حين آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اذا امنا بالمجتمع المدني عن مجتمعنا انصهرنا فيه وافكاره ونسينا من نحن


*إذن كما قال أعضاء اللجنة الدستورية لممثلى الكنيسة عند وضع الدستور
هات " شرعك " نُحكم بيه 
كيف سأضع قانوناً للعقوبات ؟
ما هى ضوابطه - شروطه - أحكامه المرجعية ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ليس من الممكن بسهوله ان نكون قديسيين
> لكن من الممكن بسهوله ان نكون مسيحيين



هو ايه الفرق بين القديسين والمسيحيين !!!! المسيحي هو الذي تقدس في المسيح، يعني قديس في المسيح وهذا كله لا علاقة له بالقضاء.. وآسف اني علقت .. كن معافي
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن كما قال أعضاء اللجنة الدستورية لممثلى الكنيسة عند وضع الدستور
> هات " شرعك " نُحكم بيه
> كيف سأضع قانوناً للعقوبات ؟
> ما هى ضوابطه - شروطه - أحكامه المرجعية ؟
> *​



وهل قانون العقوبات لا يكتمل الا بالاعدام ..؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وهل قانون العقوبات لا يكتمل الا بالاعدام ..؟؟؟


*لأ من ضمن عقوباته - شأنه شأن اى قانون آخر
القانون الفرنسى مثلاً 
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو ايه الفرق بين القديسين والمسيحيين !!!! المسيحي هو الذي تقدس في المسيح، يعني قديس في المسيح وهذا كله لا علاقة له بالقضاء.. وآسف اني علقت .. كن معافي
> ​



اخي الحبيب
كلمة القديس لا يمكن تسمية المسيحين جميعا بها واذا كان القصد المؤمنين منهم فليس بالمطلق ان يكونوا قديسين وان تمنوا ذلك واعذرني كلمة قديس لها معاني كبيره وخاصه عندي
وتذكرني هذه الكلمات بما تنادي به احدى الكنائس فهي تحاول ان توصل بان كل مسيحي هو قديس وتصل الحاله الى صنع المعجزات عن طريقهم وباسم المسيح طبعا وهذا ليس موضوعنا باي حال فالموضوع كما جاء هو الراي الشخصي بالاعدام كعقوبه وليس منع العقوبات لكن لماذا الاعدام هذا ما نتكلم عنه


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ من ضمن عقوباته - شأنه شأن اى قانون آخر
> القانون الفرنسى مثلاً
> *​



اذا كان من ضمن العقوبات التي لابد منه ذلك يعني ان جميع دول العالم تطبقه واعتقد هذا غير صحيح


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

قد يعتقد البعض ان عقوبة الاعدام هي اقسى العقوبات

لكن اعتقد ببساطه لو نحسبها بالعقل اذا قتل هذا الشخص فاين العقوبه اين الاحساس بالندم اين مراجعة النفس وعقوبتها لنفسها 
الاعدام ينهي كل شيء


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 مايو 2013)

لا افرض شيئا على احد هذا اعتقادي اما مشاركاتي فكانت الاجابه على سؤال ...لماذا


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2013)

*كل الافكار التى طرحت هنا فوق راسى لكن كلكم تتكلمون عن الشخص الذى قتل الذى أغتصب ما هى العقوبة له ولا تحاسبون المجتمع نفسه الذى وصله الى هذه العقوبة .؟
هل سمعتم بهذا الخبر .؟
*
*جندي أمريكي قتل 13 داخل قاعدة عسكرية يسعى لتفادي عقوبة الاعدام*



هنـــــــــــا الخبر



فهل عقوبة الاعدام لهذا الجندى كانت صحيحة .؟
هو خاف من حكم الاعدام فعدم 13 عسكرى فما رايكم .؟
أتسعمون عن برنامج اسمه عيون الشعب .؟
ياتى على قناة الصعيد يوم الجمعة حوالى السا8عة مساء
شخص يعشق امراته عشق الجنون اذا كان يتعب ليل ونهار لكى يوفى جميع طلباتها
ولحظة غضب بينهما قالت له هؤلاء ليس اولادك ....؟
فقتلها حوالى 126 طعنة هى والجنين .......
كانت كثيراً تقول له هذا الامر ...........
اختنق كلياً منها 
ضاق صدره 
فما العقوبة التى يستحقها .؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> شخص يعشق امراته عشق الجنون اذا كان يتعب ليل ونهار لكى يوفى جميع طلباتها
> ولحظة غضب بينهما قالت له هؤلاء ليس اولادك ....؟
> فقتلها حوالى 126 طعنة هى والجنين .......
> كانت كثيراً تقول له هذا الامر ...........
> ...


*مش كل جريمة قتل تاخد إعدام ...عندك جرائم التار فى الصعيد كمثال *​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش كل جريمة قتل تاخد إعدام ...عندك جرائم التار فى الصعيد كمثال *​



أنا شايف ان حضرتك بتحاول ان تدخل موضوع التار :flowers:
لم تجاوب على سؤالى حتى الان ما هى العقوبة المناسبة له فقد قتل زوجتة مع سبق الاصرار والترصد وليس فقط زوجتة بل ابنة الذى كان فى بطنها واتضحت التحريات ان الاثنين كانوا ذو سيرة حسنة لهم *"الزوج والزوجة"* وبصفتك رجل قانون والقانون اعمى كما نقول وهو اعترف بهذا الامر 


> هل  يمكن لرجل ان  يتقبل مداعبه زوجته له بتشكيكه في اولاده او تشكيكه في نفسه  ونفسها لوضه الاسبايسي علي الحياه الزوجيه ........ وماذا يتوقع الاصدقاء  بردود الافعال



هذا القتل ليس بسبب السرقة.........
<<<<<<<<<<<الجنس.....
<<<<<<<<<<الجهل ....
<<<<<<<<<<الفقر...
بل كان بسبب استفزاز الزوجة لزوجها ان هذا ليس ابنها 
لا كثيراً كانت تكتب اسم بنتها زمزم محمد رمضا على ما اتذكر 
ام عن الابن فتكتب اسمه وتكتفى بنقط .......محاولة ان تجعل الشك فى قلبه ينفجر وكان شخص ضربه فى قلبه:ranting: اطاح بة الى الخلف مشاعر وحب وتعب وتاملات منذ سنين كانوا يحلموا بها 


فهل تقول المفروض لابد أن يكون فى اعدام .؟
هذا ليس له علاقة بالثار استاذى 
فم هو حكمك كرجل قانونى .؟


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش كل جريمة قتل تاخد إعدام ...عندك جرائم التار فى الصعيد كمثال *​




زوجتك قالت لك فى وقت الغضب هذا ليس ابنك .؟
فما هو شعورك .؟
أنت دخلت فجاة الى البيت وتقرع وقالت زوجتك 
ارجوك ان ترحل لان زوجى سياتى الان ......
وقال لها انا زوجكى 
ما هو شعورك ...؟


كان شعور الزوج اختنق جداً وضاق نهائياً الا ان اخبر اهلها واهله هو كمان ........
فقتلها 126 طعنة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> أنت دخلت فجاة الى البيت وتقرع وقالت زوجتك
> ارجوك ان ترحل لان زوجى سياتى الان ......
> وقال لها انا زوجكى



*مش فاهمة !!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> أنا شايف ان حضرتك بتحاول ان تدخل موضوع التار :flowers:


*لأ انت مافهمتش كلامى ...انا باقولك مش كل جريمة قتل عقوبتها أعدام 
مثل الكثير من جرائم الثأر وجريمة طالب السويس كمان 
*


> لم تجاوب على سؤالى  حتى الان ما هى العقوبة المناسبة له فقد قتل زوجتة مع سبق الاصرار والترصد


*لأ دة مش سبق أصرار وترصد* *...دى جريمة وقتية
لها ظروفها المُخففة أمام القاضى 
*


> بل كان بسبب استفزاز الزوجة لزوجها ان هذا ليس ابنها
> فم هو حكمك كرجل قانونى .؟


*
دى حكمها حكم مذيع التلفزيون اللى قتل زوجته وأخد تأبيدة 
هى أستفزته وطعنته فى رجولته ...جاب المسدس وضربها طلقة فى نافوخها
علشان كدة قلت لك مش كل جرائم القتل بتاخد إعدام
دى جريمة وقتية مش سبق أصرار وترصد
سبق الأصرار والترصد بيكون الجانى مجهز سلاح الجريمة وراصد تحركات المجنى عليه
ومتتبعه رايح فين وجاى منين ...لغاية ما يعكشه ويقتله
زى الحكم الأولانى اللى أخده رجل أعمال شهير هو ومُنفذ الجريمة

*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
إحنآ لو قآرنآ بين عقوبة آلإعدآم وعقوبة آلسجن مدى آلحيآة هنطلع بإيه ..*؟*
أعتقد إللى مش هيشوف فى آلسجن مدى آلحيآة رآدع ليه مش هيهآب آلإعدآم ، فآلرآدع متوفر فى آلإتنين
وآلعقآب بآلإقصآء من آلحيآة آلدنيوية متوفر فى آلإتنين 
فآلفروق هى وجود فرصة للرجوع عنه لو تبين إنه غلط .. وفرصة لتوبة آلإنسآن دآ
*فشخصياً مش مع آلإعدآم بأى شكل*

أمآ بآلنسبة *للمجتمع* .. آلمشكلة إنى مآعرفش شكل آلعقوبة دى مستند على إيه .. يعنى هو حكم مدنى ..؟
ولآ مستند على قآعدة فقهية إسلآمية ، وجملة " عرض أورآقه على آلمفتى " بتبقى لسبب دآ ..؟
لإنه لو آلحآلة آلتآنية  .. يبقى آلموضوع محسوم ، وآلقضية سيآسية أصلاً 





*.،*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أمآ بآلنسبة *للمجتمع* .. آلمشكلة إنى مآعرفش شكل آلعقوبة دى مستند على إيه .. يعنى هو حكم مدنى ..؟
> ولآ مستند على قآعدة فقهية إسلآمية ، وجملة " عرض أورآقه على آلمفتى " بتبقى لسبب دآ ..؟
> لإنه لو آلحآلة آلتآنية  ..يبقى آلموضوع محسوم ، وآلقضية سيآسية أصلاً
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]نعم هو حكم مدنى فأغلب نصوص قانون العقوبات المصرى مُستَمد من القانون الفرنسى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عرض الأوراق على المفتى هو أجراء أحترازى أستشارى حتى يطمئن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضمير القاضى الى صحة حكمه الذى أصدره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لها بأية قواعد فقهية أسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كان كل جريمة قتل يُحكم فيها بالإعدام – وهذا لايحدُث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هُناك (بعض) القوانين المُستقاة من الفقه الأسلامى – على سبيل المثال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دية القتل الخطأ – التعويض المدنى – الصُلح فى القضايا المالية حتى لو سُجِنَ المتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– قانون الخُلع - قانون الأحوال الشخصية – الشهود فى العقود ..ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش فاهمة !!*



بمعنى زوج انهى جميع اعماله فى العمل بسرعة وقال اروح 
وهو بيروح وصل المنزل بيقرع باب المنزل 

تك تك 

ردت الزوجة ارجوك ترحل لان زوجى سياتى الان .........
كانت تعتقد بشخص آخر غير زوجها 

استغرب لها وقال انا زوجكِ الذى اقرع الباب.....


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نعم هو حكم مدنى فأغلب نصوص قانون العقوبات المصرى مُستَمد من القانون الفرنسى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عرض الأوراق على المفتى هو أجراء أحترازى أستشارى حتى يطمئن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضمير القاضى الى صحة حكمه الذى أصدره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لها بأية قواعد فقهية أسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كان كل جريمة قتل يُحكم فيها بالإعدام – وهذا لايحدُث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هُناك (بعض) القوانين المُستقاة من الفقه الأسلامى – على سبيل المثال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دية القتل الخطأ – التعويض المدنى – الصُلح فى القضايا المالية حتى لو سُجِنَ المتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– قانون الخُلع - قانون الأحوال الشخصية – الشهود فى العقود ..ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


جميل يعنى آلحكم مدنى وغير رآجع لأى تشريع
يبقى هو مفروض مفآضلة للوصول لأكبر حآلة أمآن فى آلمجتمع .. مع مرآعآة حقوق آلإنسآن

*فحكم آلإعدآم **قآبل للنظر في إستبدآله*  .. دآ لو مآقلبتش إسلآمية وشرع وحدود قبلهآ :smi411:





*.،*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> بمعنى زوج انهى جميع اعماله فى العمل بسرعة وقال اروح
> وهو بيروح وصل المنزل بيقرع باب المنزل
> 
> تك تك
> ...



*آه

طب ديه ما فيهاش سبق إصرار و ترصد​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> جميل يعنى آلحكم مدنى* و**غير رآجع لأى تشري**ع*
> يبقى هو مفروض مفآضلة للوصول لأكبر حآلة أمآن فى آلمجتمع .. مع مرآعآة حقوق آلإنسآن
> 
> *فحكم آلإعدآم **قآبل للنظر في إستبدآله*  .. دآ لو مآقلبتش إسلآمية وشرع وحدود قبلهآ :smi411:
> ...


*القانون يعنى تشريع - أنتى تقصدى ( شريعة )
الأجابة لأ ...غير راجع للشريعة الأسلامية بدليل زى ماقلت لك 
ليس كل جرائم القتل العمد بتاخد إعدام 
تطبيق الحدود فى مصر أمر غاية فى الصعوبة ان لم يكن مستحيلاً
كذلك أعادة النظر فى تشريع حكم الإعدام مستحيل 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك مجتمعات لا توجد بها عقوبة إعدام لن تجد فيها ما نراه فى مجتمعاتنا الدموية المؤيدة لحكم الأعدام من جرائم*



*سؤالي لكل من ضد الاعدام ؟
*​
*هل معني كدة حضرتك كنت ضد اعدام حمام الكموني المتهم بقتل 7 أقباط في كنيسة نجع حمادي بقنا؟؟؟!!*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 مايو 2013)

*الأعدام في العهد الجديد 
​
 
في المسيحيه فلم يعد أحد من هؤلاء يقتل أو  يرجم( **القتل بغدر (خروج 21: 12)، الخطف (خروج 21: 16)، الإضطجاع مع بهيمة (خروج  22: 19)، الزنى (لاويين 20: 10)، الشذوذ الجنسي (لاويين 20: 13)، إدعاء  النبوة (تثنية 13: 5)، العهارة والإغتصاب (تثنية 22: 4)، بالإضافة إلى عدد  من الجرائم الأخرى ) . ما عدا القاتل الذي ما يزال يطارده قول السيد المسيح " من أخذ  بالسيف فبالسيف يهلك " ( مت 26 : 52 ) .

القتل ( الأعدام ) حق لله و للدوله :

وصيه " لا تقتل " لا تعني أن الله حرم القتل عموما , بل وجدناه يأمر  بالقتل في حالات محدده كما أشرنا فهو صاحب الأرواح جميعا , و من حقه أن  ينهي حياه الناس في أي وقت يشاء و بأي طريقه يشاء .

ان وصيه " لا تقتل " كانت وصيه للمعاملات الفرديه , و لكن جماعه  المؤمنين وقتذاك , و الدوله حاليا كدوله , لها الحق أن تقتل في نطاق  القانون ,

اذا وجد شخص مجرم , فمن حق الدوله أن تحكم عليه بالأعدام و تقتله  , و لا تكون بفعلها هذا قد كسرت وصيه " لا تقتل " لأن الله يأمر بقتل  القاتل " سافك دم الأنسان بالأنسان يسفك دمه " ( تكوين 9 : 6 ) , و قد قال  السيد المسيح لبطرس " رد سيفك الي غمده , لأن كل الذين يأخذون بالسيف  بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52 ) .

فعندما يتم قتل مثل هؤلاء السفاحون يكون هذا تنفيذا لأمر الله فيهم .

هذا حق للدوله و هيئاتها الحاكمه ذات الولايه الشرعيه و ليس من شأن  الأفراد مطلقا لضمان التحقق من موضوعيه القتل عمدا أو بغير عمد و صونا  للأمن البشري من الفوضي .

المسيحيه تؤيد حمايه الحياه الأنسانيه من القتله و المجرمين , و السلاطين الكائنه هي مرتبه من الله و في ذلك قال القديس بولس الرسول  " أفتريد ان لا تخاف السلطان فيكون لك مدح منه لأنه خادم للصلاح , و لكن  ان فعلت الشر فخف لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثا اذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب من  الذي يفعل الشر " ( روميه 13 : 1 ــ 4 ) .

علي ذلك فعقوبه الأعدام لا تتناقض مع الآيه السيديه  " رد سيفك الي  غمده , لأن كل الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " ( متي 26 : 52 ) .


كيف يجب إذاً أن ينظر المؤمن إلى عقوبة الإعدام؟

 أولا، يجب أن نتذكر أن  الله هو الذي أسس عقوبة الإعدام في الكتاب المقدس؛ لذلك فإنها جرأة منا أن  نعتقد أننا يمكن أن نوجد قيماً أعلى من قيم الله.  الله هو صاحب أعلى القيم  بين كل الكائنات؛  فهو وحده الكامل.  وهذه القيم لا تنطبق علينا نحن فقط  ولكن عليه هو أيضاً.  لهذا فهو يحب بدرجة لا متناهية، ولديه رحمة بدرجة لا  متناهية.  وأيضاً نرى أنه يغضب بدرجة لا متناهية، وهذه كلها فيه بتوازن  دقيق وكامل.

ثانياً علينا أن ندرك أن الله قد منح الحكومات السلطة لتقرير متى تستحق  عقوبة الإعدام (تكوين 9: 6؛ رومية 13: 1-7).  إنه أمر غير كتابي أن ندّعر  بأن الله يعارض عقوبة الإعدام في كل الأحوال.  وكما أنه لا يجب أن يفرح  المؤمنين أبداً عندما تطبق عقوبة الإعدام، كذلك عليهم ألا يقاوموا حق  الحكومة في إعدام مرتكبي أشنع الجرائم.

**صورة القاتل ..*
*.
*​*




*
*.
*
*وصورة القتيلة ..*
*.
*
*



*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2013)

معلش اسمحولى انا اسفة عندى تعليق انا مش عارفه ليه بندخل الكتاب المقدس فى الاحكام المدنية ؟
الكتاب المقدس  لم يعطى اى تشريع او اى كلمة خالص عن احكام اعدام سواء رافضها او قابلها , لان الاحكام ديه احكام مدنية تخضع للدولة والرب بيحترم الدولة ومش بيدخل الايمان فى السياسة ولا فى قوانين الدولة زى ما الرب يسوع قال اعطوا ما لقيصر , لقيصر وما لله لله 

لو هنمشى على هذا الخط فى كل حاجة , ونطلعلها قانون من الكتاب المقدس ونقول انه سمح بيها , يبقا كمان مفروض نرجع الرق والعبودية ؟ 
ما هو ايام بولس الرسول كان فيه عبيد وهو كان بيخاطبهم فى رسايله , معنى كده انه كان موافق على الرق ؟ ولا ان ربنا موافق على الرق والعبودية ؟ لا طبعا انما الله مش هيدخل فى مهاترات مجتمعية ويعقد يحارب فى تغيير قوانين مجتمع لان هدفه الاساسى تغيير الانسان نفسه اللى لما يتغير هيغير هو القوانين الظالمة ديه 

اذا وصلنا اننا بنشوف حكم الاعدام انتقام من القاتل يبقا احنا عندنا مشكلة كبيرة , لان المفروض مسيحيا اننا نشوف كل انسان مهما كانت حالته انه محبوب من ربنا وربنا عايز يديله فرص تانية علشان يتوب ويعرفه فيها , وان الله لايُسر بموت الخاطى , نيجى احنا نفرح فيه لما يتعدم ؟ انا عارفه ان الموضوع صعب وان المشاعر الانسانية بتغلبنا , انما مش مفروض نقول ان مشاعرنا ديه هى الصح وان من حقنا نحمل مشاعر انتقام وغضب , انما نعترف بضعفنا ونطلب من ربنا اننا نتغلب على مشاعرنا السلبية ناحية الاخرين .بس كده .

سلام .


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *القانون يعنى تشريع - أنتى تقصدى ( شريعة )
> الأجابة لأ ...غير راجع للشريعة الأسلامية بدليل زى ماقلت لك
> ليس كل جرائم القتل العمد بتاخد إعدام
> تطبيق الحدود فى مصر أمر غاية فى الصعوبة ان لم يكن مستحيلاً
> ...


بآلظبط كآن قصدى شريعة 
تمآم مش رآجع للشريعة آلإسلآمية ... وآلأشمل إنه مش رآجع لأى شريعة
هو حكم مدنى
فمآفيش إى مجآل للربط بينه وبين آلمسيحية كمآن .... آلمسيحية نفسهآ مآعندهآش شئ إسمه شريعة علشآن نستند عليهآ


بس *إيه وجه آلإستحآلة فى إعآدة آلنظر ف**ى حكم آلإعدآم* ... أعتقد إنه أهآ مش أكتر آلمشآكل آلملحة على آلسآعة
بس مفيش حآجة تمنع إنه يتنآقش لو فيه تأييد للفكرة ..؟




*.،*​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اذا امنا بالمجتمع المدني عن مجتمعنا انصهرنا فيه وافكاره ونسينا من نحن



بس المسيح قال دع ما لقيصر لقيصر و ما لله لله يعني يجب ان نرضي بقانوننا الوضعي و ان نطيعه و نحتكم اليه ايما كان 

و القانون الروماني كان همجي و شرس و غير انساني و مع هذا حث المسيح علي اطاعته و لم يقل ارموه وراكم و اطيعوا الناموس و مواقف كثيره في العهد الجديد تدل علي احترام الرسل للقوانين المعمول بها انذاك

اما عن رايي الشخصي بقي....كل حاله بحالتها و دي بقي ليها تفصيل

و شكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> بس *إيه وجه آلإستحآلة فى إعآدة آلنظر ف**ى حكم آلإعدآم* ... أعتقد إنه أهآ مش أكتر آلمشآكل آلملحة على آلسآعة
> بس مفيش حآجة تمنع إنه يتنآقش لو فيه تأييد للفكرة ..؟
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى قال ان أحكام الأعدام من المشاكل المُلحة على الساحة ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يمنع مناقشته هو الدستور لأنه بينص على إن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( مبادئ الشريعة الأسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناخد بالنا هنا من لفظة  الرئيسى وليس الأساسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحكم الأعدام من ضمن مبادئها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وَلَكُمْ فِي ٱلْقِصَاصِ حَيَٰوةٌ يٰأُولِي ٱلأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – البقرة 179 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما قال مبادئ ولما قال رئيسى– فهذا يعنى أنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليست كل جرائم القتل العمد عقوبتها إعدام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن هو مش مطلب مُلح – بيرجع للواقعة نفسها ولظروف مُخففة ولدوافع الجريمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وللضغط الواقع على الجانى ..حاجات كتير أوى يطول شرحها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى قال ان أحكام الأعدام من المشاكل المُلحة على الساحة ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يمنع مناقشته هو الدستور لأنه بينص على إن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( مبادئ الشريعة الأسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناخد بالنا هنا من لفظة  الرئيسى وليس الأساسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحكم الأعدام من ضمن مبادئها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وَلَكُمْ فِي ٱلْقِصَاصِ حَيَٰوةٌ يٰأُولِي ٱلأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – البقرة 179 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما قال مبادئ ولما قال رئيسى– فهذا يعنى أنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليست كل جرائم القتل العمد عقوبتها إعدام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن هو مش مطلب مُلح – بيرجع للواقعة نفسها ولظروف مُخففة ولدوافع الجريمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وللضغط الواقع على الجانى ..حاجات كتير أوى يطول شرحها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


متفقة معآكـ إنهآ مش ملحة ودآ قولته إن تغيير شكل آلعقوبة مش من أكتر آلقضآيآ آلملحة على آلسآحة
بس ممكن توضيح أكتر لإنى مآفهمتش
إللى أعرفه إن معنى " *آلقصآص* " هو " *آلعقآب* "
وإحنآ مش بنتكلم عن إلغآء آلعقوبة دآ بس تغيير *"* شكلهآ *"* .. يعنى من آلإعدآم للسجن مدى آلحيآة مثلاً





*.،*​


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (29 يونيو 2013)

*اول شيء اشكر على كل من رد على موضوعي وشاكرة مروركم الكريم رغم اختلاف الآراء *

*وبالنسبة للأشخاص المعارضين للإعدام ... انا اقول لهم بالعكس الاعدام رحمة عشان يرتاح اهل الضحية والمجرم بنفس الوقت ... ان اهل الضحية يشعرون انهم اخذوا حقهم من المجرم الذي قتل ابنهم او ابنتهم عمدا ... ورحمة ايضا للمجرم عشان يرتاح وما يتعذب *

*وبعدين السجن مدى الحياة عقوبة مو مضمونة اصلا ... لأن في مجرمين انسجنوا مدة طويلة ورجعوا مرة اخرى ارتكبوا جرائم بشعة ولم يتوبوا ... او يمكن الحكومة تطلع المجرم مرات خروج مبكر من السجن *

*أما الحجة التي يرددها منتقدي حكم الاعدام انهم يخشون انه قد يكون بريء!!! ... اقول لهم انكم انتم ايها المعترضون انتم كاذبون انتم تريدون ابقاء حياة المجرم وتعطونه فرصة ليعيش مرة اخرى وتخرجونه مبكرا من السجن *

*والسجن حتى لو كان مدى الحياة كما قلت فإنه لن يرجع الضحية للحياة ... والاعدام هو الحل لتساوي كلا الطرفين لاهل الضحية انهم اخذو حقهم من المجرم والمجرم كي يرتاح  ولا نترك المجرم يسرح ويمرح  ويأكل ويشرب بالسجن وينتظر خروجه للحياة حتى وان طالت المدة .... يا سلام *

*الاعدام رحمة  *


----------



## aalyhabib (29 يونيو 2013)

***  لا  يوجد  نص في الانجيل بيدعوا  الي  الاعدام.*

***  منظمات حقوق  الأنسان تدعو  لوقف  تلك العقوبه.*

***  هناك عقوبات بديله ورادعه يمكن تطبيقها.*

***  لدينا  مثل  يقول " ياما  في  الحبس  مظاليم " .. ومن  الجائز أيضا  أن  يكون  .. في الأعدام مظاليم .*

***  من  وهب  الحياه  للأنسان  هو فقط  الذي  يملك  حرمانه  منها.*

*لكل  تلك  الأسباب .. لا  أؤيد  عقوبه  الأعدام*

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 يونيو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> ***  لا  يوجد  نص في الانجيل بيدعوا  الي  الاعدام.*
> 
> ***  منظمات حقوق  الأنسان تدعو  لوقف  تلك العقوبه.*
> 
> ...


من قال لك هذا
 أوصت شريعة العهد القديم بعقوبة الإعدام لعدد من الجرائم: القتل بغدر (خروج  21: 12)، الخطف (خروج 21: 16)، الإضطجاع مع بهيمة (خروج 22: 19)، الزنى  (لاويين 20: 10)، الشذوذ الجنسي (لاويين 20: 13)، إدعاء النبوة (تثنية 13:  5)، العهارة والإغتصاب (تثنية 22: 4)، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الجرائم الأخرى. 

*نصت الشريعة الإلهية علي أن "سافك دم الإنسان بالإنسان يسفك دمه" (تكوين 9: 6). ففي العهد القديم (الشريعة اليهودية), حصن الله الحياة البشرية بالوصية السادسة من **الوصايا العشر والمعروفة بوصية "لا تقتل"  (خروج 20: 13). ولكننا نجد أن الله في الوقت نفسه قد صرح بالقتل أو  الإعدام في حالات معينة, بل إننا نستطيع أن نقول أن الله في العهد القديم  لم يصرح فقط بالقتل والإعدام بل إنه قد أمر به كعقوبة لمن يقترف بعض الذنوب  (كالزني وعبادة الأوثان والتعدي علي الوالدين وكسر وص**ية  حفظ السبت) بالإضافة طبعاً إلي ارتكاب جريمة القتل, حيث كانت عقوبة القتل  هي قتل القاتل أيضا, سواء كان هذا القتل قد تم بغدر (خروج 21: 14) أو كان  ضرباً أفضي إلي الموت "من ضرب لأنسانا فمات يقتل قتلا"  (خروج 21: 12), بل كانت عقوبة القتل تنفذ علي القاتل الذي يقتل قتلاً غير  مباشر كأن يترك انسان ثوره النطاح طليقا فيقتل إنسانا كقول الكتاب المقدس "إن كان ثورا نطاحا من قبل وقد اشهد علي صاحبه ولم يضبطه فقتل رجلا أو امرأة فالثور يرجم و صاحبه أيضا يقتل" (خروج 21: 29).*


----------



## aalyhabib (29 يونيو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> من قال لك هذا
> أوصت شريعة العهد القديم بعقوبة الإعدام لعدد من الجرائم: القتل بغدر (خروج  21: 12)، الخطف (خروج 21: 16)، الإضطجاع مع بهيمة (خروج 22: 19)، الزنى  (لاويين 20: 10)، الشذوذ الجنسي (لاويين 20: 13)، إدعاء النبوة (تثنية 13:  5)، العهارة والإغتصاب (تثنية 22: 4)، بالإضافة إلى عدد من الجرائم


 

*صدقني  لم  يقل  أحد  لي  هذا !!*

*ولكننا  نعيش  العهد  الجديد  ونطبق  تعاليمه  *
*وأشكرك  علي ماذكرت*
​


----------

